# How old were you....



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

when you learned to sew?

when you got your very first machine?

Recent threads made me wonder this. I am having a sewing machine roll call. Tell me about your sewing/machine history. what do you have now?

Mary


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I remember sewing by hand when I was 4 but I also remember there were already stitches in my teddy that I had put in. Mom didn't do hand work. If I wanted to keep Teddy I had to fix him. I still have him.

I started by machine when I was 8. Mom bought a doll dress pattern for 16" dolls that she hated. I started making that by asking her questions. She wouldn't come to the machine but she would answer my questions. I bet I made that dress 20 times. It had little cap sleeves, a bodice, a gathered skirt and button holes. That was 60's model Singer that I hated.

In 1983 when I was 18 I got married and my Mammaw gave me her 70's model Singer that she hated. Turned out the bobbin case was cracked. ONce I got a new one it worked fine but it still wsn't fun. Too tempermental.

My husband then bought me a Kenmore. I loved it. I used that thing to death. I made coats and clothes for my kids. I did curtains and upholstery for other people and myself. I did two weddings including the wdding gown. I did formals for about 20 other girls. I made my own clothes. I made quilts and comforters. I wore it out. I still have it because I can't bear to part with the memories it holds.

I now use a Janome 6600 most times. But the other day I was sewing on my embroidery machine (BabyLock Ellegante) and I remembered how smooth and how much fun it is. I also have a Janome MyLock serger and a small Simplicity model someone at church gave me. It is nice to have because I can make a quick seam w/out rethreading one of the others if I find I need to.

My latest purchase is an HQ16. 

Who would have thought that little girl sewing on a hand-me down Singer would end up w/ a nice "studio" but I do appreciate it everytime I go in there. And I still love sewing as much as I did on that tempermental Singer.

How 'bout you?


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I started sewing on a machine when I was 9 and joined 4-H. I guess that I had done some straight seams before then with my Grandmother but don't really remember making anything until 4-H and our first project was an apron. I still have my Grandmother's 1929 Singer along with the book and all sorts of attachments, most of which I don't have a clue what they are for! That old machine still works and will sew through anything. I have run through several machines in the past 50 years but that old Singer just keeps on going along.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I learned to embroider by the time I was 10. My aunt got a printed bib for me to embroider for her first baby. I learned to sew on an electric machine in grade 7. Made an apron and hemmed and embroidered a tea towel. In grade 8, I made a dress. I used a treadle machine at home. 

When I was 22, I bought my first machine, a White portable. I was just married and my husband was in the army. We were so poor, but as soon as we had a little extra in the sock, he wanted a TV and I wanted a sewing machine. They were both used and cheap, but worked well and we were both so happy. I think it was our only "extra" for a few months.

Then a few years later, I got a Viking with plastic cams for the different stitches. The cams were not accurate, and the designs were not uniform. But the machine was a zizgzag and did buttonholes, and I did a lot of garment sewing with it. Next was a Bernina 830. By that time everyone was into all the Stretch and Sew patterns. T shirts, tab collar shsirts, pants, jackets, men's trousers. I took a tailoring course and made a tailored suit - pad stitched collar and lapels, welt pockets, bound buttonholes. continued to do lots of knits, too. 

I got a used Singer serger.

Then I got a Pfaff with the digitizer and made my own stitch designs. I got it for the programmable buttonholes, but no one I knew could get a programmed buttonhole to stitch out the same repeatedly. Pfaff never did address that problem. Well, ok, they said oh trade up to the knew model, because we've solved the problem.

I got a Pfaff serger and used it for everything. Three-tier skirts were popular, and differential feed made gathering easy. I Loved rolled hems for table cloths and napkins.

My DH ran onto a new White Jeans machine that a woman bought for crafts and then found out she was moving. She sold it at the FM, and it had the features my DH had heard me say I wanted in a machine I could carry around to classes and sew groups. He brought it home and we opened it up. Not a speck of thread or lint. Looked like it had never been used.

Well, that bargain machine made many a buttonhole that the Pfaff couldn't do. And it went on cross country trips. And it went to my quilt group recently to make tote bags for Ronald McDonald.

THen I got a Janome 6500 and liked it a lot. But somehow it has a rough spot and the thread shreds and breaks after a while. I paid for a service job when it was too new to need service. Rough spot didn't get fixed. So it will make one excellent buttonhole and somewhere in the second, the thread breaks. And I am back to sewing and making buttonholes with the White Jeans Machine. I don't want to shell out for another service job. Yes, I've changed needles and thread and it's threaded right. I"ve used the same needles, same thread in various machines; no problem except in the Janome. I am probably going to open it up and see wht the problem is. But it's not clear and accessible like the Jeans Machine.

My aunt gave me her Brother serger, hardly used. I got my 20 years out of the Pfaff. But I got used to doing rolled hems with the Pfaff and having the Brother set up for regular serging. So I ordered a Brother on line at walmart with an easy switch to rolled hem. Love it. Did a lot of napkins for gifts and for myself.

And I just now have the Brother embroidery machine that I ordered on line from wm.

Everything is great in my sewing studio except for the slightly used Janome that shreds thread. You can guess I'm thinking seriously about a different sewing machine. But maybe I'll just use the Jeans Machine for now.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I learned to embroider and hand sew around 7 or 8, but when I was 9 mum decided to teach us to sew. We had my grandmother's old hand-crank Singer that she had before she was married. Mum let us pick what we wanted to make and I chose a fitted shirt with two box pleats and a side zipper. I was adamant that if I had to wear what I made (and she was adamant about that) then I should be allowed to make something I would like to wear! I loved that skirt and was very proud of it, but I didn't sew anything again for several years. I got my first machine for my 18th birthday - a Frister & Rossman I still use.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I learned to sew on my mother's old treadle when I was 5, made my first dress when I was in first grade. I did lots of sewing on my mother's machine. I didn't get my first machine until after I was married and had my first baby. It was a little feather weight in a cabinet. I loved that machine. I even made my ex's suits on it. But when we seperated I wound up selling it because I needed to eat.

Then when I remarried I bought a used New Home with cams. All the cams wern't there but I didn't care because I hardly ever use the decerative stitches anyway. I did use the 3 step button hole feature. That machine is a work horse. I have had 3 comercial single needle machines. The first one was a Consew walking foot. Got rid of it when we moved back to Tx. Then I bought a singer single needle, sold it to a fellow worker. Now I have a Juki single needle. I want to sell it also because I need the room and don't use it anymore. I still have the New Home, a Singer treadle, a Brother (cheapie) but it works good but the belt stretched and had to put another one on. I have a Singer Quantam Serger 5 thread. I bought it new in 1990 and love it. Now just this year I got the HT2008 Janome machine, and the Brother 700ii embroidery machine. That's why I need to sell the Juki, I need room to use the other ones.

As far as sewing I've done. I worked for years in sewing factories, all kinds of factories. One place made baby clothes, one ladies coats, one mens pants. I've worked where we made womens clothes, ice tents, van seat covers, interior design work room. I like doing the interior design work best.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

countrysunshine said:


> when you learned to sew?
> 
> when you got your very first machine?
> 
> ...


I learned to sew on my mom's 70s era Elna. She showed me the basics when I was about 10, in the mid 80s, and I sewed some Pound Puppies that came in a beginner's kit. Grandma taught me more as I got a little older, but mostly I'm self-taught. For good or for bad. lol

I got my first machine when I was 20, though actually it was my boyfriend-now-husband's. He picked up a Singer Touch and Sew (60s era machine) at a garage sale so he could patch his jeans and such. 

I've owned a couple of cheap plastic wonders from WalMart (one a modern Singer, one a Brother and something else that I'm drawing a blank on...) They all wore out with regular use though since everything was plastic. 

I've regressed. No more plastic machines for me. 

I currently sew almost exclusively on vintage Singers. Cast iron wears better than plastic.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My sisters and I made our own barbie clothes from the start - about age 6. If we didn't make it, they went bare. We sewed them by hand and I would hate to see what they looked like now with my adult eyes!! I sewed all my school clothes for the 5th grade. My first machine was my mom's hand-me-down that I hated. Dh bought me an inexpensive singer for Christmas one year - which I handed down to my DIL. I have a Singer from the 1950;s that I love - a singer futura- that I also love, a mini Janome for traveling with and a Baby lock.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Since my mother didn't do sewing other than very basic mending I didn't learn to sew until I took Home Ec in junior high school. It's been a love affair ever since. Through high school I used my mother's machine. For my Christmas present in 1975, (my second year of college) my father bought me a Singer Touch and Sew with a drop in bobbin. I was thrilled to have my own machine even though the drop-in bobbin part didn't work well. It really snarled up while sewing my wedding dress (1980) so mid-dress I bought a Viking with cams. Used that machine for years until I got my Pfaff 1473 with dual feed. A couple years ago I traded that one in for a Pfaff 2056 and like this one very much.

We (I say we since my husband's family is involved with this one) also have a Singer treadle inherited from his great-aunt. It was his great-grandmother's machine. In the drawers were the bill of sale, all the presser feet, extra bobbins and belt. The cabinet is in great shape. I've always intended to learn to use it but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

My dad serviced sewing machines for as long as I can remember. He had a little work area in our house, and later on an actual workshop next to the house.

From the time I was about 5 he would have me "test" the machine's stitching before it left the shop. So I would double up some fabric, and then sew various stitches, up and down the strips of fabric. I thought it was great fun 

My mom did embroidery too for as long as I can remember, she would sometimes let me do some on whatever she was working on. Her work was/is so well done that some people think they are paintings instead of embroidery. Just beautiful.

I don't remember what the first thing was that I sewed at home. Probably doll clothing. 

At school it was a stuffed animal in 4th grade.. by hand! By 5th grade we were allowed to use old hand cranked Singer machines which I found incredibly tiresome after sewing at home with electric machines. We sewed pillows that year.

In 8th grade we were on electric machines and sewed dresses in Home Ec... but I spent most of my time threading the machines for all the other girls and otherwise helping them. They all marvelled at how straight I could sew.

When we got married I used a borrowed machine that I had to give back to my sister when she came back from overseas. I used the machines at my parents house though, and was sewing baby clothes for my daughter when I was 18. I remember my MIL couldn't believe I had made a sweet little line baby jacket all on my own, she insisted I must have had help from my mother.

The first machine I actually owned was the one my DH bought for me when we first came to the US - a Singer 5830 (old "school model"). That was in '97 and the machine is still going strong. My daughters use it to sew on now. I love that machine.

Two years ago a very dear friend gave me a wonderful birthday gift - a Husqvarna Scandinavia 200. Wow, talk about an upgrade! I no longer need to do backstitches to lock the threads in place... just push a button and it does it for me. Buttonholes are so easy! I feel so spoiled. :bouncy:

ErinP, my dad serviced all makes and models of sewing machines. He swore by Singers, but only the ones with all metal parts though :goodjob:


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I think as soon as I was big enough to sit at the machine. I learned on my mother's Singer that was the first electric Singer. It was her mother's (my grandmother). I was making my own clothes by 5th grade. I bought my own old Singer after I moved to CO/ '71. I didn't even own a car so I took a cab home from the pawn shop. I paid $50 and have lost count on how many quilts I've made. Later I bought a Singer treddle and last yr I got a featherweight. There's an old one at an antique store I'm thinking about...how many machines does a person need???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I remember hand sewing Barbie doll clothes at about 10 or 11. From the scraps of the wedding party dresses my grandmother altered for a shop. Then probably about 13 or so, I got some type of used Singer. Black with a bullet bobbin. It had the button hole attachement. I did a lot of sewing on that. (I wish I could remember it better, and get another just cause the type and bullet bobbin was neat). I do not know what happened to that machine.

About 18 Mom and Dad got me a blue Singer Fashion Mate with the plastic design cams. (about 1970). I used that for some years. Made my wedding dress and high school formal on it, and stuff for Mom and my cousins. 

During school I did Home Ec, first year was 1/2 cooking and 1/2 sewing. Second year was all sewing, First dress had 10 darts in the dress and 10 in the lining. Took me a while (basting everything first). It was high waisted and quite fitted. Got an A.

I've sewn a dress of 5 yards of fabric by hand once when the sewing machine was in storage. 

At some point, I got some Kenmore that was newer/more options or something - and that machine didn't last too long. Must have been late 70's or so. I think that ended up being given to my cousin that needed a machine and didn't have much money and didn't do a lot of sewing. I just sewed too much for that machine or something.

Then a top of the line Viking. A first computer board type. I remember it was an expensive machine - I'm thinking about $1200 in early 80's. I sewed on that and still am using the table that goes to it. It saw me through making those 3 tiered pleasant skirts during my divorce (a do ruffles when stressed) I went though 2 of those ruffler attachments. I had a 14 x 11 sewing room and one of the 14 ft walls had kitchen cabinets and on top to ceiling bookshelves. What a sewing room. Still only one machine.

After divorce, I was making a square dance petticoat out of 10 yards of organza striped into 3 inch wide pieces sewn together and then hemmed, then RUFFLES.... I did not pay attention to the hot electric smell soon enough and blew a capacitor on the pc board of the computer section of the sewing machine. POOF! That was the only night of the divorce that Mom was worried about my mind. No sewing machine, just give the kids away and go eat a bug, or jump off the bridge or whatever. next day, I found a repair place, the machine was under warranty still so the $425 board was put in for free.

Nov 14 about 1989 I traded that Viking for a used later model Janome Memory Craft 6000. It's what my younger daughter is still using.

I use a Janome 6500P most of the time and swear by it. I was surprised to see Garnet having any problems with a Janome.
I currently have Janome 4623LE Mechanical that I need to exercise, it's been awhile. A Janome 6500P that I use on stage curtains and doll clothes and everything in between. Then, Janome Gem 2, Platinum Gem 760, and a Brother 650Q. Also a little Janome Mini. A Janome 1000CP coverpro machine and a Babylock Imagine used when purchased jet threading 4 thread serger. Also a Janome 300E embroider machine.

I've done co-workers wedding dresses, other single mom's daughter's formal, I've made two ice skating rink stage curtains. One in 1996 and one last year, for the same rink. A also have made practice, show and competition ice skating outfits. Right now I've been working on some stuff for opening scene of Nutcracker on Ice and tonight the Nutcracker' tunic.

I think that gets my sewing resume in general.

Angie


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

My mom cross-stitched and could make a garment from a pattern.... I made a few rudimentary doll clothes (like colored pantyhose that got a runner turned into a tube-dress or top!)

Mom did most of the work on a few dresses near the end of high school, and I went away to college, She got sick right after college so I never got to learn from her :angel:

I got into making tote bags a lot, tried garments. My now DH likes the boxers and pajamas Ive made him, but I have a hard time getting patterns to fit me... so I make bags, hem rags out of old shirts, tried to learn fabric diapers last winter, made a baby sling for a friend, warm curtains... I love raiding the remnant bin and have used numerous items from the thrift store. When pants are worn out, they sometimes are reborn as tote bags! 

Ive got moms Kenmore, it sews through a lot, not many great stiches but I cant get rid of it. I sew on a Janome I like well enough. Id love to learn on a serger some day....


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Love all the stories- what a great thread!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

My Grandmother taught me to sew at about age 8. I finished my first quilt at 14. It was nothing special really. I did like to embroider so it had lots of that on it. It was my first quilt and very special to me. No, I don't have it anylonger. 
I've been quilting aprox 38 years.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

At age 9 I joined a 4-H sewing club and stayed with it for 9 years. That's where I learned to sew. My mom didn't sew but she had an old singer that I used. When I was 13 my dad and mom got me a brand new Singer in a cabinet, I can't remember the model # but it lasted for years, through 4-H projects and me sewing for my kids when they were younger. I lost it in a house fire. 
Now I have 6 machines, 2 Singer treadles, a Singer and a Necchi mechanical machines, a Janome Serger and my brandspanking new Singer SES2000 sewing embroidery machine.
I worked in a sewing factory for 6 months and HATED it. LOL Worked as a leather seamstress in a shoe repair store (Kinda fun) and as a seamstress in a Tuxedo Warehouse.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

My grandmother did all the sewing for us when we were little kids as mother was divorced and worked 2 jobs. I watched gramma a lot but did not sew until jr high in home ec..
After I married and left home I couldn't afford a machine so I sewed everything by hand. Bathing suits, skirts and blouses, baby clothes for my son all by hand. I bought my first machine when I was about 25 for $10 at a garage sale. I used it for years. I gave that one to my girlfriend and bought another for $30. Taught her how to sew. 
I now have my mother's machine (Brother), a treadle (Singer 66) that works well, a couple of back up machines and a Singer 236G for sewing leather. I gave one of my other new machines to my dil and an older one that one I put together, I gave to my granddaughter.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't remember ages.....I just remember always sewing something at my Grannie's. I didn't get a machine till I had a baby and then Grannie gave hers when she got a new one. For a very long time I didn't sew. I did cross stitch for quite a few of those years though. I remember taking scraps of whatever Grannie had and making clothes for my dolls even when I was little. In about 6th grade or so I was in 4h and made several skirts and tops. Then life went crazy and I quit sewing.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I gotta say, this is one of my favorite threads here so far.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I was around age nine when I sewed my first Halloween dress (I was a witch) on Mama's treadle machine. Made lots of stuff on that machine...witch costumes every year, Barbie doll clothes, etc. 

I was 19 when I got my first electric machine, a Janome that I still use today. It's the only machine I've ever had...hard to believe it's 31 years old!

OOPS...I take that back. I now have my Granny's treadle machine, but have never sewn on it. It needs a new belt.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I remember sewing in Home Ec, wasnt "into" it really, but then I got a Job SEWING car seats at a factory. I then dabbled in sewing on my Mother in Laws machine. I think my Dh bought me a sewing machine around our 5th year of marriage... and I just got a newer one last christmas... BUT The quilting bug bit me about 3 yrs ago, and IM A NUT now!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

These stories remind me how much I HATED Home Ec because they made me do things I considered "babyfied". Everyone else made pre-printed pillows in 7th grade HE. I did a shirt and a baby outfit that was completely lined and had buttonholes on the shoulders. It had elastic waist and legs, too. I got straight A's in HE and hated every minute. It was a required class back in the dark ages.

I also have to admit I never liked quilting and I still am not addicted to it. I just like to sew. At this stage in my life it seems to make sense. But my true love is garment construction. I LOVE making clothing.

Keep the stories coming, girls. I sure enjoy them.

Mary


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I do not remember how old, but my cousin and I sewed doll clothes. Did not play with the dolls much, but really loved to sew doll clothes. I learned otherwise on my grandma's treadle. Did sewing in 4H. I have had a Viking (pretty much a basic model) that dh bought me years ago. I see no reason for anything fancier, and really love to hand sew most of all. Also, hand embroidery. Was pretty young when grandma threaded that first needle and showed me how.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I did not sew as a child or even take sewing in 4H. When I got married and had my first child at 17 I wanted to learn to sew. My grandmother had a singer in a case that she let me use and then gave to me because she could not sit and sew anymore. I bought learn to sew patterns and taught myself to sew. I don't think a day went by except sunday that I did not sew. I made everything we wore for years. My MIL quilted a lot and that is all the quilting I ever did. I learned on that singer then got a Brother that I used for years. Next was a machine I ordered from JC Penney. That was a good machine but I can't remember the name it was Necchi or something like that. I now have a Janome DC3018 and a EuroPro serger (which I need to learn to use better). I cannot seem to get motivated to sew much these days but plan to make myself or just quit altogether. Actually I want to learn to quilt and plan to teach myself since it is just to far to go to Mobile to a class. I forgot, I also have an aunt's treadle machine that I had worked on because it was frozen up. I have not learned to sew on it yet.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

countrysunshine said:


> It was a required class back in the dark ages.



Ya know, that's funny... By the late 80s/early 90s, when I was in school, it was no longer required. You had to take a semester of either Home Ec. (cooking or sewing) or Shop (wood or auto) but which one was up to you. I took wood shop.

DH, on the other hand, went to a parochial boarding school in the same time frame. 
They all had to take _two years_ worth. That is, a semester of each. Boys had to take Home Ec, as well as Shop, and the same was true of the girls. I still think that was a good requirement.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

My mother taught me to sew by hand when I was quite young, I don't remember how old. She had me working on a sampler, plus I made doll clothes, etc. She taught me to use the sewing machine when I was 12. I got my own machine after I was married: a used Kenmore for $75 which lasted almost 10 years before I got frustrated and then I got a new Kenmore and have had it for almost 15 years. No problems with it.

By the way, the first thing I ever made totally by myself on a sewing machine was a colonial outfit for the Bicentennial, complete with mob cap.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I learned how to sew when I was 12 on my mom's domestic straight stitch. They bought me a new singer when I was about 15 and I made all my school clothes.

I made dresses for my sister in law (she worked in a Bank)
I made all my boys and husbands shirts and Pj's when they they were small.

When My youngest son was 6, I started my own Upholstery business. I now have two commercial Pfaff machines. My home machines are all older singers (still)

I don't do too much home sewing now.. Just Uphostering every day. ( going on 20 years in the business)


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

countrysunshine said:


> when you learned to sew?
> 
> when you got your very first machine? *18.....a gift for my wedding from my husbands grandmother. It was a simple heavy duty kenmore.*
> 
> Recent threads made me wonder this. I am having a sewing machine roll call. Tell me about your sewing/machine history. what do you have now? Mary


*Now I have 3 Kenmores, a Singer, a commercial blind stitch machine, and a serger. Of course I owned a formalwear store so we did lots of altering. My mother was a professional seamstress growing up so we learned by watching her and were also required to taking sewing in home economics in school. Mom knew everything like the back of her hand so she didn't have a set rule of thumb to teach us by. She was gifted enough to look at a dress and go home and cut it out perfectly out of paper bags and make the identical garment. We had to try it for ourselves and if we had a question or get stuck she will gladly step in and show us how to do it.*


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I can't remember when I first started sewing. It was before 4-H & home ec. I learned on my mom's Minnesota treadle which had been her grandmothers. When I was in high school a cousin loaned me a Singer treadle which I used until Christmas 1965 when dh gave me a Kenmore. I replaced that in 1980 with a Brother. I now have a Janome which I really like although I haven't used it a tremendous amount. I also kept my Brother and I have a Singer with cams that I took to save it from be thrown away. It is really a heavy duty machine. I have another older Singer that my son bought his wife at an auction and she didn't want it. Our Pastor's wife was saying that her girls are interested in learning to sew so I intend to pass one of the machines on to her. Oh, I also have a National treadle from the 1930's that I bought at auction. It needs to be serviced or replaced as I can't get it to sew properly. I'd like to replace the head with a new Janome treadle head. Oh, and a Kenmore serger that I've not learned how to use.

When I was in home ec I was able to finish my projects because I was the only one who knew how to use the treadle machine. I think for 10 girls we had 3 or 4 machines including the treadle. The sewing projects were very elementary as was the cooking. We were mostly farm/4-H girls who'd been cooking for years so being shown how to cook macaroni didn't go down too well. I changed schools my sophomore year and learned tailoring from my second teacher. Back then home ec was a regular credit class in high school and you did it for the full year. Usually freshmen & sophmore girls took home ec. I think its a shame the women's lib forced home ec out of schools and made sewing and other homemaking skills out to be slavery.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I think its a shame the women's lib forced home ec out of schools and made sewing and other homemaking skills out to be slavery.



Women's lib didn't force Home Ec. out of schools... It's harder to find for the same reason Shop is harder to find. Budget cuts to curricula and fewer teachers who want to go into that particular area. Not to mention, greater emphasis on core subjects.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

My sons graduated in 2002, 2005 and 2009. Each of them had to take a class in 7th grade and the 8th grade that included 9 weeks of "domestic skills". Cooking was in the 7th grade and sewing in the 8th. 

I know Home Ec is still offered in both of the local schools because my nieces and nephew have taken it in high school. That is not what it is called though.

I would never recommend anyone take HE in high school. There isn't enough time to do that and meet the requirements if you want to go to college. And, in my opinion, you need a darn good understanding of math and science for most any field - including domestic arts!

But they sure aren't very valued skills. The general consensus around here is that any sewing job should only cost $10 to $20. Time and skill at this aren't valued nor is equipment.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

ErinP - I agree that today financial concerns play a big part. However, this started back when women were busy protesting and burning their bras it became politically incorrect for girls to do home ec because it was considered sexist so girls quit enrolling in the classes so they were dropped for lack of demand. Women were looked down upon if they stayed home as a wife/homemaker/mother. The politically correct thing to do was burn your bra and become a man in the market place. I know because I was busy doing the housewifey thing and took a whole lot of heat on it. We watch the home improvement channel and all the time hear women (especially young women) brag about being unable to cook. So I guess its still politically incorrect to want to do the homemaker thing.


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't learn to sew until I was 15 and had to take Home Ec as an elective. The poor teacher knew she had her work cut out for her when she saw me holding the scissors upside down. Most of my classmates were making lined pant suits etc. I managed to finish a dress by the end of the semester. Didn't sew again until I was married. My husband just figured that as I was a girl I'd know how to sew and could make all the curtains for our first house. To his credit he did buy me a lovely little Husquavarna. It was awesome! I learned by doing and mostly the curtains looked okay. Unfortunately the machine got dropped during our last move and was replaced by a cheaper machine which I hate. I'm thinking of taking a sewing class to try out some different machines.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

i learned to sew ( and cook and clean) after i got married, my mom loved sewing clothes for me but didnt want me touching her sewing machine. i made a quilt in high school by digging through her scrap bin, cut squares all the same size, and sewing them by hand. I have taken many quilting classes since then, and have take the new owners classes for both machines. i have a nechi that i am giving my daughter (age 7) for her birthday and i have a Janome that i love, its the most basic computerized model and it works great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> . Women were looked down upon if they stayed home as a wife/homemaker/mother. The politically correct thing to do was burn your bra and become a man in the market place. I know because I was busy doing the housewifey thing and took a whole lot of heat on it. We watch the home improvement channel and all the time hear women (especially young women) brag about being unable to cook. So I guess its still politically incorrect to want to do the homemaker thing.


RIGHT ON SISTER! -- i have only been home with my kids for two years and i am still galled by the reactions i get for being a stay at home mom... my mil referred to my stress free life, like i am on vacation. and the school actually called a friend to see if she would fill in for the nurse because they know she doesnt "work", she had to remind them she has a two year old at home. I think all women , (and men) should know the basics of keeping a house, repairing clothing, cooking, and other basic life skills as early as possible. i get so many weird looks for sewing quilts for my girls, making my own purses, making our bread, and the other things that fill my days. so many people just dont get it, they are too busy living in the virtual world to learn about the real world... okay so thats the end of my rant. Love my sewing machine and all of the nifty things i can make on it. cant wait till next week for my dd's birthday when she gets my old machine and a stack of quilt squares to sew! she will be 8!


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

I learned to embroidery and do other forms of needlepoint when I was about 5 I think. I still have the first little embroidery hoop I used to learn on. I sewed by hand about the same age and was not very good at it. 

I started using a machine when I was about 6 or so, one of the old timey peddle machines at first, then an electric one of my Mother's. I cannot remember the name of that old machine, I just remember it was green and it was still sewing when she died 5 years ago. When I was 15 I started working in a sewing factory, I was married and worked there full time. What a depressing job that was! 

Just before my mother died, she gave me her sewing machine and serger. I don't remember the brand names on them, those things are never important to me (brand names). I used it for several years. Now that I have went non electric, I have them in bins stored in the bedroom. I just cannot make myself get rid of them, because they belonged to my mother. 

Now...it is back to hand sewing. I am making everything by hand now. Clothes, dolls, quilts, etc. I am making my BETTER half a nightshirt and nightcap for Yule. It takes much longer to sew by hand but I enjoy it. I have discovered it is a bit harder to do by the light of an oil lamp, but....I still enjoy it. The last thing I made was this costume for my grandson to wear for school. 










and this dress for my granddaughter for a pageant










I have taught her to sew and she loves it as well. She is still learning, but has started making quilts by hand now. 

I am 47 now, soon to be 48 and love to sew....even by hand!


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

I did my first sewing on my grandmother's singer treadle machine - she showed me how to stitch a straight line - the beginning....... I was about 9 years old then.

When in 7th grade home ec I had to make a skirt - all straight line sewing; and as I went through the grades in highschool, still taking home ec, I made several pieces of clothing some for 4-H as well. 

My mother got me an Elna machine when I was about 25 years old, but worked so many hours at work , I did not use it much, but still have it - 

I now have a Singer Futura to do embroidery on, but I think my major thing I've done on it is make quilts - it sews like a dream, and I've used the many fancy stitches to finish my quilts when I put the binding on them. They've turned out beautiful. This machine was my thank you to me with my first Social Security check for all the hard earned years of work when I retired. 

I plan to do a complete quilt in embroidery - I've found some very interesting quilt designs to embroider onto blocks and think it would make a some beautiful quilts. So, the thread spins, and quilts the fabrics together - into some very beautiful gifts.

Jo


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

My Aunt gave me a sewing machine when I was 9 or 10. Well I have been sewing ever since, 45+ years. Now I'm buying for Christmas a sewing machine for my 10 old GD. Hope she loves it as much as I have. What sewing machines do I have. Two from my Great Grandma's, dating to the late 1800's and 4 other old machines and one newer one. The brands, you name it, I most likely have one. And I still use them all. They each have a purpose.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I was little little when my grandmother would let me sew buttons. Then my aunt gave me a toy sewing machine when I was around 8 or 9 but that wasn't any fun to sew on. I got my first sewing machine when I was 12 and actually still have it though it is retired. I have always loved to sew and feel that it is a stress reducer for me.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I learned to sew when I was 5. Mom taught me on her Kenmore that had cams for fancy stitches. Dad got it for her for her for a special Christmas present--they had NO money but dad used a bonus from work to get it. I started making doll clothes and then learned to make clothes for myself. I got a New Home (?) machine for a graduation gift and still have it somewhere. I also have a Singer regular and serger, Brother machine that I bought for mom to do simple repairs and got it back and just purchased a 1949 singer in the case. I am kicking myself in the rear for letting mom's Kenmore go at the auction--someone bought it for $5. Wish I would have bought it!


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

I learned to embroider around age 5. I probably started sewing on my mom's 1965 Singer when I was 6.

My grandma gave me one of those little Singers a year or two later, but I didn't like to sew on it. I liked mom's big machine.

I learned to needlepoint as a young girl, too. I just started cross-stitching in 2008.

My mom worked as a seamstress from home when I was little. She made lots of clothes for us girls & herself. We spent lots of time in her sewing room.

While out on my own for college, I worked at a sewing shop for a while. I didn't like doing hems & whatnot, but turned out to be a whiz on Varsity jackets sewing on the letters kids earned & doing tackle twill on lots of other items like sports jerseys.

When I worked in a saddlery years later, I learned to sew on a treadle shoe patching machine to repair horse blankets and some leather goods. I also learned to hand-stitch for tack repair & do my own. Sometimes I do repairs for other people, but many hate paying my rates and it can be hard to collect the $.

I had mom's '65 Singer (with the cams) for a while, but the sewing I do kept knocking it out of alignment & I ended up donating it to charity with her permission. Had a couple other machines along the way, including an old cabinet White & a treadle Singer that also got donated 'cause I just didn't get along with them.

Currently I have a Huskystar 215 and a 3 top-thread White serger. I'd like something a little more elegant sometime, but the Huskystar has served me well. And a fancier serger might be fun, but I don't know that I'd use it anymore than the one I've got.

They were both in DS's closet for over a year until I signed up for the Tattered Pioneer block. I've got some repairs to do while the Huskystar's out, but I don't room for a sewing table right now, so it'll probably go back in.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

In 2nd or 3rd grade I received a Singer Little Tough and Sew. It was a toy sewing machine that could run off of batteries or use the adapter. I also received 'all ready to sew' barbie doll clothes. 

I played with the machine off and on, but never fell in love with sewing like most of you. My MIL did upholstery and custom drapes, and I helped her a lot over the years. I knew enough to help my girls with projects and they seem to enjoy the activity. 

I currently have a Tailor and a Singer. My Mom recently passed away and left a Kenmore with a cabinet. Our SIL is a great seamstress, so I think she will be given it.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

My mom was a fabulous seamstress, though she'd never admit to being anything but mediocre at it. She made a lot of clothes for me, some for herself, some home dec stuff. She reupholstered a chair and ottoman; I was so impressed by that. She tried to teach me how to sew; I stubbornly resisted.

Somehow, however, it sunk in. Like others, I took home ec in high school and had to sew a garment. Some girls made aprons, others simple shirts. I made a DRESS. I still have the pattern; Brooke Shields is the model! It wasn't complicated, just big for a home ec project, and it turned out pretty good.

I was really surprised to find out that I had actually learned from my mom how to make a garment from a pattern. I hadn't remembered learning it, but somehow I did.

I didn't really sew after that till about 1994. My mom had given me her old 1970s Singer - with cabinet - but I had it in my bedroom for about a year before I actually got inspired to use it. Then all of a sudden the bug hit me and I got it into my head I wanted to make a patchwork quilt. I never could get the hang of that old machine - mom really wore it out - but I blamed my own ignorance and gave up.

Then about a year later I decided to buy myself a new machine. I got a cheapo Brother from Wal-mart and was amazed that sewing was somehow EASY again. In fact, I loved it! I started making some simple baby things for my two babies - pajamas, blankets, etc., some pillows for the sofa, easy stuff. 

About 2004 or so I decided to honestly try quilting. I started with a little Ohio Star wall hanging, which is actually tacked up to the wall behind my computer desk right now. After the second little wall hanging (tacked on the opposite wall) I went out and bought a NICE machine - $500 Viking Scandinavia 200. It's a simple machine but I absolutely ADORE it. On this machine I have made . . . let me think . . . about a dozen quilts so far, I think. Also lots of kids' pajamas. 

I'm not that good at sewing, but I'm getting better all the time. I'm to the point now where I think I could make just about anything that isn't too complicated or tailored, but I don't have a lot of time.

I'm still nowhere near as good as my mom was, but I do have one thing over her: in all the years she sewed, despite having collected at least three dozen quilting books and many templates/patterns, she never actually made a quilt. 

Yeah, but quilts are easy. Flat is easy to fit.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

LOL........I consider quilts to be more difficult than garment construction. They are NOT as forgiving and I quickly get bored/distracted and screw up. Maybe your mom is like me.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've always thought quilts were more forgiving than garments, too. If something doesn't quite fit or meet up, you stretch some here, leave a little pucker there. So long as you pin the corners to make them match up just right, the rest of it can be less than perfect and once you get it quilted and washed, no one can see your mistakes!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I can't remember a time when I wasn't interested in sewing! I even tried to make doll clothes by hand when I was a wee tyke. They were terrible!

My mother's aunt, we called her Grandma Nettie, would come to visit us in Green Bay and I'd watch her sew and patch. My mother had no patience with sewing. (She had no patience with ANYTHING!). Grandma Nettie could probably design and make anything. I have a brides dress for my dolly she made when I was about five-years-old. I was always fascinated with sewing and learned by trial and error on Mom's treadle.

My parents bought me an electric machine and there was more trial and error until I was thirteen. I took a sewing class through the Singer store (10 classes for $10.00) and the rest is history!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I began sewing by hand at 5 years old, made my teddy a dress. Yes I still have the teddy too.  My husband bought me my first singer when my first baby was due. I made dress shirts, baby clothes, crib set, skirts for my neice etc... I found I can make alot of crafts with just looking at a finished product so I can't tell others how to make things with descriptive instructions...sadly but I can show them. Knitting, crochet, embroidery, macrame', carving, drawing....A special love for sewing though.... Current machines include a decade old simple singer with stitches I don't use, just main ones. My treasure is a 1919 Singer in a mint lovely wooden case...yes it works . I mend for family and friends and love to make things....original is always more fun. I make my own patterns like my Grandma showed me. This year another Velvet Christmas stocking, embroidered, beaded etc........ More mending when I get back home....


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

My mom and gramma made everything--everything we wore, including underwear and coats. They sewed for my brothers and my sister and myself. I started in 4-H and no my mom woudn't let me sew on her machine unless she was around, it was an old Singer that had been converted to electric. She was afraid that something might happen to it. She worked full time, was Sunday School secretary, 4-H leader, cub scout leader brownie leader (for my sister) and still sewed everything-there wasn't much time to sit with me. I did hand stitching though. I got my first sewing machine when I went to college, one of my aunts bought a Singer Jenie for me. I have a degree in Home Ec Ed with a Specialty in Textiles and Clothing, I specialized instead of majoring because a major included a lot of business and I thought practical classes would be more of a benefit to me, and an emphasis in child development. I sewed samples for clothing stores, did alterations for clothing stores at home, have done weddings, proms dresses and matching guy accessories. Heirloom Teddy bears, costumes--my neice and nephew took first place for costumes in their division in the 4 state area. I worked in a ladies clothing store here doing alterations on street clothes and Bridal as well as making veils, also sewing and repairing furs. I have sewed for a childrens clothing company called Three Blind Mice when I was separated from my ex the first time. I was approached by one of the local upholstery shops to buy what he had--got a great deal, but had to take it all even what was 30 yrs old. I have a stove box full of naugahyde squares and scraps and at least 125 rolls of upholstery fabric--it is in my brothers basement and he claims there is more. Right now I do a little of this and that. My sister and I have put together a program for foster children and underprividged children. We sew clothes for dolls-I have 2 cousins that make a couple of outfits and my 94 yr old aunt still sews and makes some clothes. My brother went to an auction sale and bought me 3 sewing machines out of a clothing factory-Consew and what I think is a machine for sewing soles unto shoes. Have to do a little research on it. Right now I have a Brother PR 600, a Bernina 180E ( I got a lemon), a Pfaff Jeans and Satin for heavy sewing, my daughter has a Disney embroidery machine from Walmart--nice machine--I might add. a Johnsons Ruffling machine. In the last 23 yrs I burned out the motors in 2 Singer sergers now have a Bernina 2500 DCE which I bought 11 yrs ago with my divorce settlement. and I bought an older White serger online this fall to fill in. I bought the Berninas with my divorce settlement 11 yrs ago and my daughters bought the PR 600, everything else fell into my lap literally. I have OCD and sometimes sewing is difficult for me, I try to do something else and it comes back to me soooo I guess this is my life. WOW I didn't mean to go on and on, I didn't think i did that much until I wrote it down. I do have some photos that I will be posting off and on. I would like to learn to quilt- and I am always learning, have much to learn yet.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

It astounds me how many of you had your own machines as a child/teen. I guess I always considered a sewing machine like an appliance and not something you needed your own of until you were an adult.

My SIL bought her 9 year old daughter a machine this Christmas and that makes me sick to my stomach to think about but I would be perfectly fine letting her sew on any of my machines. Maybe a teenager but no way would I buy one for a child. I'm not sure I can explain why. Isn't that odd?

It has been so interesting to see everyone's experiences. I can embroider, do needlepoint, counted cross stitch, and crocheting but I don't like any of those things as well as sewing and for me they aren't like sewing at all. Sewing is such a pleasure for me and is relaxing. Those things are busy work to be done if you can't sit in front of a sewing machine and are very stressful! Basically I hate handwork of any kind and try to avoid it!

Happy stitching, ladies........no matter what type of stitching you are doing.


----------



## Goldielocks (Jan 1, 2010)

My earliest memory of sewing was sitting against my grandmother's fridge with a HUGE needle and a piece of cloth. 1953. Gramma was washing dishes at the sink saying: Go in and out, go in and out. (about a half dozen times at least). Then she said now hold onto the thread and pull! I remember being so thrilled and excited when I pulled and the fabric gathered!! What a neat memory that is.
I've sewn on a sewing machine since the age of 4.5 years. Honest. My first project was a blouse. Mom set the sleeves and made the buttonholes but I did the rest. It was made from scraps. A print of blue and black on a white background with black sleeves and collar. I must of been an unusual IE: strange kid, for my 5th birthday I asked for and got 5 yards of fabric. It was yellow. 
At 10 years I was making some of my dresses for school. It was a share day so I shared my new outfit < very full skirt with a shell top> teacher said I was lying, I said no I wan't, she said I couldn't do that. I was so upset ran out of the class in tears and kept running all the way home. Which was a very long way 'cause we took the bus. When I got home my Mother was furious! She went to that teacher straight away. Next day teacher apologized to me but I obviously never forgot it. Anyway---
Sewed my way through high school. Made prom dresses for other girls. Taught a few how to sew. Got married young. Made my new husband a suit so he could go on a job interview. He got the job  Probably saw that homemade suit and thought he was desperate! Ha Ha. >Not.
Think I've made everything but a tent at this point. Anyway-- 20+ years ago I opened a retail store. Became a Bernina, Pfaff and Singer dealer. Sold fabrics books notions classes etc. Also was a Passap Knitting Machine dealer for years. Wrote tech articles and two books and many designs in publications distributed around the world. Wow cant believe I did that. Seems like a fantasy now. Lots of hard work which is pure pleasure when it is something you love with a passion. 
So now I can go down to my sewing studio and play when I want to. I sold the store but before I did, I got the new Bernina 830. Also have Bernina 245, Singer xl1000, Ber serger and a Ber hemmer. Antique Wilcox & Gibbs chainstitch in my entry and a Singer tredle in my frontroom as an end table. 
Happy Sewing to you all!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

One of my first memories is sitting on the floor and playing in the sewing scraps as my mom sewed on a treadle machine. Mom was the seamtress I'll never be and was a supervisor in a local clothing factory from 1968 until her retirement in 2000. She taught me how to sew at a young age but I've never liked the machine part of it. I used to cut patterns/cloth for her and do all the handwork instead. I did work in the sewing factory every summer I went to college. I mostly did sideseams/serging and set sleeves. Mom was great to work for. Mom passed on last Christmas, but left behind many happy hearts that were touched by her and her sewing gifts to them, me included. 

When my son was young, I used to sew and make his clothes up until he reached 3rd grade and decided he had to be in style like his classmates. LOL!!
I haven't done much since then with sewing on a machine, but I do keep a handwork project close by for when I need the meditation and stress relief. The main project is my quilt top that has all my collection of antique handkerchiefs stitched on it. I'm adding hand embroidery and it's a slow go. Considering the physical shape I'm in, the project will outlast me. 

I much prefer quick craft type projects. Wreaths are my favorite and I've used everything to make them from garden hose to grapevines. I used to dry and press flowers and herbs to use on them, but no longer do this. And the styrofoam fabric wreaths were a delight to make. Any project that involves fabric delights my senses. 

I don't own a sewing machine. My stepdad still has all of my mom's old machines including 2 that came from the old sewing factory where she worked, but the machines are entirely too big and heavy to come live with me.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I think like every other hobby we have swings of popularity. Right now sewing and quilting are making a comeback. Maybe it's related to Project Runway, maybe other designer shows or the resurgence of the green movement in our young people. But, we have more and more people of all ages sewing, quilting and crafting. I work at a quilting shop in our area. We read all of the newest stats on the trade. The projection is a 4B $$ commerce model in the near future. Every business wants a piece of this $$ pie. So I would say it - sewing, crafting, quilting etc - is here to stay. Teach your children and young people. ( we have many men and boys learning to sew and quilt in our classes) It's a great hobby.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

I never learned to sew.
Mom didn't either.
I can hardly sew on a button.


I just don't enjoy it. Mom didn't either. My kid won't be learning from me..HAHA


----------

